

Linguists Discover Rarity: a New Language - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703843804575534122591921594.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories

======
strebler
This video has some samples of the Koro language:

[http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/news/cultur...](http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/player/news/culture-
places-news/enduring-voices-koro-vin.html)

------
wlievens
"kah-plah-yeh"

Say that out loud and tell me this isn't Klingon.

